# "Book Lovers" Bakers Dozen



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

The idea is to complete a Bakers Dozen (13) under the topic "Books." The person who completes #13 picks the next category. Please copy and paste the above post to keep a running list of the category in play. Each player should only post one answer at a time. 


*CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance
3. Shotgun


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance
3. Shotgun
4. The Big Bad City


----------



## george83 (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance
3. Shotgun
4. The Big Bad City
5. Killer's Payoff


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance
3. Shotgun
4. The Big Bad City
5. Killer's Payoff
6. Eight Black Horses


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance
3. Shotgun
4. The Big Bad City
5. Killer's Payoff
6. Eight Black Horses

7. Lullaby


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance
3. Shotgun
4. The Big Bad City
5. Killer's Payoff
6. Eight Black Horses
7. Lullaby
8. The Con Man


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance
3. Shotgun
4. The Big Bad City
5. Killer's Payoff
6. Eight Black Horses
7. Lullaby
8. The Con Man
9. Cop Hater


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

CATEGORY: Books by Ed McBain

1. Blood Relatives
2. The Last Dance
3. Shotgun
4. The Big Bad City
5. Killer's Payoff
6. Eight Black Horses
7. Lullaby
8. The Con Man
9. Cop Hater
10. Killer's Wedge
11. Long Time No See
12. Mischief
13. Nocturne


*NEXT: The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.*


----------



## intraultra (Jan 20, 2009)

NEXT: The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

: The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 20, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 20, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham

6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham
6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen
7. Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls- Mary Pipher PhD


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham
6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen
7. Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls- Mary Pipher PhD
8. Escape - Carolyn Jessup


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham
6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen
7. Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls- Mary Pipher PhD
8. Escape - Carolyn Jessup

9. Schindler's List - Thomas Keneally


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham
6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen
7. Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls- Mary Pipher PhD
8. Escape - Carolyn Jessup
9. Schindler's List - Thomas Keneally
10. Cop in the Hood - Peter Moskos


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham
6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen
7. Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls- Mary Pipher PhD
8. Escape - Carolyn Jessup
9. Schindler's List - Thomas Keneally
10. Cop in the Hood - Peter Moskos
11. In Cold Blood - Truman Capote


----------



## moore2me (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham
6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen
7. Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls- Mary Pipher PhD
8. Escape - Carolyn Jessup
9. Schindler's List - Thomas Keneally

10. Diary of Ann Frank - Ann Frank


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham
6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen
7. Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls- Mary Pipher PhD
8. Escape - Carolyn Jessup
9. Schindler's List - Thomas Keneally
10. Cop in the Hood - Peter Moskos
11. In Cold Blood - Truman Capote
12. Diary of Ann Frank - Ann Frank


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 21, 2009)

The Best NON-FICTION book you have read

1. Switching Time - Richard Baer, M.D.
2. The Kingdom of Matthias - Paul E. Johnson/Sean Wilentz
3. Sitting Bull - Bill Yenne
4. October 1964 - David Halberstam 
5. The Innocent Man - John Grisham
6. Devil in the White City - Eric Larsen
7. Reviving Ophelia: Saving the Selves of Adolescent Girls- Mary Pipher PhD
8. Escape - Carolyn Jessup
9. Schindler's List - Thomas Keneally
10. Cop in the Hood - Peter Moskos
11. In Cold Blood - Truman Capote
12. Diary of Ann Frank - Ann Frank

13. Isaac's Storm - Eric Larsen


Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## moore2me (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk

3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers


----------



## intraultra (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author
> 
> 1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
> 2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
> ...


oinorite! jeez


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
6. Flowers in the Attic - V.C. Andrews


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
6. Flowers in the Attic - V.C. Andrews

7. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
6. Flowers in the Attic - V.C. Andrews
7. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
8. Zodiac - Robert Graysmith


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
6. Flowers in the Attic - V.C. Andrews
7. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
8. Zodiac - Robert Graysmith
9. The Queen of the Damned - Anne Rice


----------



## mejix (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
6. Flowers in the Attic - V.C. Andrews
7. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
8. Zodiac - Robert Graysmith
9. The Queen of the Damned - Anne Rice
10. Blindness- Jose Saramago (This one wasn't made into a terrible movie and author, just a terrible movie.  )


----------



## moore2me (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Excellent Book made into a Terrible Movie and Author

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. *Fight Club**** - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
6. Flowers in the Attic - V.C. Andrews
7. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
8.* Zodiac**** - Robert Graysmith
9. *The Queen of the Damned* **** - Anne Rice
10. Blindness- Jose Saramago (This one wasn't made into a terrible movie and author, just a terrible movie. )

11. Cold Mountain - by Charles Frazier

Moore's comments
*** I actually liked these movies.

**** This movie wasn't bad for a vampire film, plus its star, Aliyah, died at the end of filming. Very tragic. (And, I try to not speak ill of the dead.)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 21, 2009)

Next Topic: Name of Book (and author) which was made into a Terrible Movie

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
6. Flowers in the Attic - V.C. Andrews
7. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
8. Zodiac - Robert Graysmith
9. The Queen of the Damned - Anne Rice
10. Blindness- Jose Saramago 
11. Cold Mountain - by Charles Frazier
12. Angela's Ashes - Frank McCourt


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2009)

Next Topic: Name of Book (and author) which was made into a Terrible Movie

1. Clan of the Cave Bear - Jean Auel (She hated the movie so much she bought back the movie rights so they couldn't make sequels)
2. Fight Club - Chuck Palahniuk
3. Bonfire of the Vanities - by Thomas Wolfe
4. Twilight- Stephenie Meyers
5. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
6. Flowers in the Attic - V.C. Andrews
7. The Handmaid's Tale - Margaret Atwood
8. Zodiac - Robert Graysmith
9. The Queen of the Damned - Anne Rice
10. Blindness- Jose Saramago 
11. Cold Mountain - by Charles Frazier
12. Angela's Ashes - Frank McCourt
13. Deadlock - Sara Paretsky (turned into _V.I. Warshawski_)


_*NEXT TOPIC:*_
*Book you've re-read the most often*

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC:
Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC:
Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC:
Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling

4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC:
Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC:
Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl

6. The Stand - Stephen King


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 22, 2009)

NEXT TOPIC:
Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
6. The Stand - Stephen King
7. The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe - C.S Lewis


----------



## mergirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
6. The Stand - Stephen King
7. The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe - C.S Lewis
8. Geek Love -Katherine Dunn


----------



## moore2me (Jan 22, 2009)

Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
6. The Stand - Stephen King
7. The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe - C.S Lewis
8. Geek Love -Katherine Dunn

9. The Little House on the Prairie Books - Laura Ingalls Wilder
(Note - This is the collection of books I have read almost as much as the Stand. I had to adjust answer in order to post twice.)


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 22, 2009)

Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
6. The Stand - Stephen King
7. The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe - C.S Lewis
8. Geek Love -Katherine Dunn

9. The Little House on the Prairie Books - Laura Ingalls Wilder
10. The Martian Chronicles - Ray Bradbury


----------



## george83 (Jan 22, 2009)

Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
6. The Stand - Stephen King
7. The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe - C.S Lewis
8. Geek Love -Katherine Dunn
9. The Little House on the Prairie Books - Laura Ingalls Wilder
10. The Martian Chronicles - Ray Bradbury
11. The Famous Five - Enid Blyton


----------



## moore2me (Jan 23, 2009)

Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
6. The Stand - Stephen King
7. The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe - C.S Lewis
8. Geek Love -Katherine Dunn
9. The Little House on the Prairie Books - Laura Ingalls Wilder
10. The Martian Chronicles - Ray Bradbury
11. The Famous Five - Enid Blyton

12. The Bible (King James Version) - I have not read it cover to cover, but have read most parts of it many times.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Book you've re-read the most often

1. Gaudy Night - Dorothy L. Sayers
2. The Wheel of Time series - Robert Jordan
3. Harry Potter And The Prisoner Of Azkaban - J.K Rowling
4. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
5. Georges Marvellous Medicine - Roald Dahl
6. The Stand - Stephen King
7. The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe - C.S Lewis
8. Geek Love -Katherine Dunn
9. The Little House on the Prairie Books - Laura Ingalls Wilder
10. The Martian Chronicles - Ray Bradbury
11. The Famous Five - Enid Blyton

12. The Bible (King James Version) - I have not read it cover to cover, but have read most parts of it many times.
13. The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver


*NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery*


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 23, 2009)

*NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author*

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery

2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 23, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille


----------



## olwen (Jan 23, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski


----------



## moore2me (Jan 23, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski

6. Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies - Lewis Grizzard


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski
6. Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies - Lewis Grizzard
7. The Vendetta Defense - Lisa Scottoline


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski
6. Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies - Lewis Grizzard
7. The Vendetta Defense - Lisa Scottoline

*8. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger*


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski
6. Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies - Lewis Grizzard
7. The Vendetta Defense - Lisa Scottoline
8. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
9. The Bone Garden - Tess Gerritsen


----------



## olwen (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski
6. Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies - Lewis Grizzard
7. The Vendetta Defense - Lisa Scottoline
8. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
9. The Bone Garden - Tess Gerritsen
10. A Wild Sheep Chase - Haruki Murakami


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski
6. Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies - Lewis Grizzard
7. The Vendetta Defense - Lisa Scottoline
8. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
9. The Bone Garden - Tess Gerritsen
10. A Wild Sheep Chase - Haruki Murakami

11. Big Trouble - Dave Barry (Also could have fit in the good book/bad movie category)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski
6. Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies - Lewis Grizzard
7. The Vendetta Defense - Lisa Scottoline
8. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
9. The Bone Garden - Tess Gerritsen
10. A Wild Sheep Chase - Haruki Murakami
11. Big Trouble - Dave Barry (Also could have fit in the good book/bad movie category)
12. Lost Souls - Lisa Jackson


----------



## moore2me (Jan 24, 2009)

NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author

1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
3. The Lincoln Lawyer - Michael Connelly
4. Plum Island - Nelson DeMille
5. Post Office - Charles Bukowski
6. Shoot Low Boys, They're Riding Shetland Ponies - Lewis Grizzard
7. The Vendetta Defense - Lisa Scottoline
8. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
9. The Bone Garden - Tess Gerritsen
10. A Wild Sheep Chase - Haruki Murakami

11. Big Trouble - Dave Barry (Also could have fit in the good book/bad movie category)

*I completely agree with you Pamela on Big Trouble. How could Hollywood screw up such a funny book? I love the toad that keeps eating the dog's food.*

12. Relic - Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

mariac1966 said:


> NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author
> 
> 1. The Sleeping Doll - Jeffery Deavery
> 2. Sense and Sensibility - Jane Austen
> ...





moore2me said:


> NEXT: Name a Fiction book by your favorite Author
> 
> 13. Relic - Douglas Preston & Lincoln Child





M2M..... your post is #13.... so pick the next category!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 25, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.)


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.) 
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 25, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.) 
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.

5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 25, 2009)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.) 
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.

5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)

6. Kate Turabian's book, A Manual for Writers of Term Papers, Theses & Dissertations, (latest edition) . . . .often affectionately called "the Turabian". This book is an alternate style manual to reference #2 above, the Chicago Manual of Style.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 25, 2009)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.) 
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.
5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)
6. Kate Turabian's book, A Manual for Writers of Term Papers, Theses & Dissertations, (latest edition) . . . .often affectionately called "the Turabian". This book is an alternate style manual to reference #2 above, the Chicago Manual of Style.
7. Black's Law Dictionary- self explainatory


----------



## olwen (Jan 26, 2009)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.) 
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.
5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)
6. Kate Turabian's book, A Manual for Writers of Term Papers, Theses & Dissertations, (latest edition) . . . .often affectionately called "the Turabian". This book is an alternate style manual to reference #2 above, the Chicago Manual of Style.
7. Black's Law Dictionary- self explainatory
8. The Elements of Style by Strunk and White


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.) 
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.
5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)
6. Kate Turabian's book, A Manual for Writers of Term Papers, Theses & Dissertations, (latest edition) . . . .often affectionately called "the Turabian". This book is an alternate style manual to reference #2 above, the Chicago Manual of Style.
7. Black's Law Dictionary- self explainatory
8. The Elements of Style by Strunk and White 
9. The Guiness Book Of Records


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 26, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.)
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.
5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)
6. Kate Turabian's book, A Manual for Writers of Term Papers, Theses & Dissertations, (latest edition) . . . .often affectionately called "the Turabian". This book is an alternate style manual to reference #2 above, the Chicago Manual of Style.
7. Black's Law Dictionary- self explainatory
8. The Elements of Style by Strunk and White
9. The Guiness Book Of Records

10. The Anime Encyclopedia


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 26, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.)
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.
5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)
6. Kate Turabian's book, A Manual for Writers of Term Papers, Theses & Dissertations, (latest edition) . . . .often affectionately called "the Turabian". This book is an alternate style manual to reference #2 above, the Chicago Manual of Style.
7. Black's Law Dictionary- self explainatory
8. The Elements of Style by Strunk and White
9. The Guiness Book Of Records
10. The Anime Encyclopedia

11. World Book Encyclopedia, all of it. When I was a kid I used to amuse myself by reading the Encyclopedia, yup, I'm a dork.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.)
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.
5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)
6. Kate Turabian's book, A Manual for Writers of Term Papers, Theses & Dissertations, (latest edition) . . . .often affectionately called "the Turabian". This book is an alternate style manual to reference #2 above, the Chicago Manual of Style.
7. Black's Law Dictionary- self explainatory
8. The Elements of Style by Strunk and White
9. The Guiness Book Of Records
10. The Anime Encyclopedia
11. World Book Encyclopedia, all of it. When I was a kid I used to amuse myself by reading the Encyclopedia, yup, I'm a dork.
12. Mosby's Medical Dictionary


----------



## olwen (Jan 26, 2009)

Since I enjoy technical writing, some of my best friends are reference books. List some of your favorite reference books. (If it's not clear from the title, tell what's the book's about.)

1. The Merck Manual (latest edition) This is a manual of medicine.
2. The Chicago Manual of Style, 15th Edition
3. 101 Things to Do on the Internet (Usborne Computer Guides): Mark Wallace
(this is old and out-dated now .. but was a good reference book back in the day.)
4. The Oxford English Dictionary (unabridged multi-volume set version) - I wish I owned it and that I'd have a place to put it.
5. The Frugal Gourmet's Culinary Handbook (an encyclopaedia of all things cooking by my favorite cook)
6. Kate Turabian's book, A Manual for Writers of Term Papers, Theses & Dissertations, (latest edition) . . . .often affectionately called "the Turabian". This book is an alternate style manual to reference #2 above, the Chicago Manual of Style.
7. Black's Law Dictionary- self explainatory
8. The Elements of Style by Strunk and White
9. The Guiness Book Of Records
10. The Anime Encyclopedia
11. World Book Encyclopedia, all of it. When I was a kid I used to amuse myself by reading the Encyclopedia, yup, I'm a dork.
12. Mosby's Medical Dictionary
13. The Encyclopedia of Unusual Sex Practices (I've consulted this book quite a bit and I'm glad I have it)

Edit: Oh right, I pick the next category, okay how about...classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 26, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men


----------



## mergirl (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah 
5. Huckleberry Finn


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 27, 2009)

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah
5. Huckleberry Finn
6. The Scarlet Letter


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah 
5. Huckleberry Finn
6. The Scarlett Letter
7. Catch -22


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah 
5. Huckleberry Finn
6. The Scarlett Letter
7. Catch -22

8. The House of the Seven Gables


----------



## olwen (Jan 27, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah 
5. Huckleberry Finn
6. The Scarlett Letter
7. Catch -22

8. The House of the Seven Gables
9. The Red Badge of Courage


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah 
5. Huckleberry Finn
6. The Scarlett Letter
7. Catch -22
8. The House of the Seven Gables
9. The Red Badge of Courage
10. The Catcher in the Rye


----------



## sugarmoore (Jan 28, 2009)

Join Date: Aug 2007
Location: Happy New Jersey
Posts: 11,967 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah 
5. Huckleberry Finn
6. The Scarlett Letter
7. Catch -22
8. The House of the Seven Gables
9. The Red Badge of Courage
10. The Catcher in the Rye 
11. go ask alice


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah
5. Huckleberry Finn
6. The Scarlett Letter
7. Catch -22
8. The House of the Seven Gables
9. The Red Badge of Courage
10. The Catcher in the Rye
11. go ask alice
12. Oliver Twist


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2009)

NEXT: Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. Moby Dick
2. Hamlet - Shakespeare
3. Of Mice and Men
4. Z for zachariah
5. Huckleberry Finn
6. The Scarlett Letter
7. Catch -22
8. The House of the Seven Gables
9. The Red Badge of Courage
10. The Catcher in the Rye
11. go ask alice ***
12. Oliver Twist

13. The Iliad


*
* In the public junior high and high school I came from, this books would not be on our reading list. It would be a "banned book" for required reading. I doubt if it even would be available in the school library. Too much about drug use and sex for the PTA and our teachers to allow.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey

2. To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird

3. Lord of the Flies


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies

4. Great Expectations


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre

6. Silas Marner


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre
6. Silas Marner
7. Death of a Salesman


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre
6. Silas Marner
7. Death of a Salesman

8. Animal Farm


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre
6. Silas Marner
7. Death of a Salesman
8. Animal Farm
9. 1984


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre
6. Silas Marner
7. Death of a Salesman
8. Animal Farm
9. 1984
10. Farenheit 451


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre
6. Silas Marner
7. Death of a Salesman
8. Animal Farm
9. 1984
10. Farenheit 451

11. Winesburg, Ohio (HATED IT)


----------



## olwen (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre
6. Silas Marner
7. Death of a Salesman
8. Animal Farm
9. 1984
10. Farenheit 451

11. Winesburg, Ohio (HATED IT)
12. Of Mice and Men


----------



## moore2me (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre
6. Silas Marner
7. Death of a Salesman
8. Animal Farm
9. 1984
10. Farenheit 451
11. Winesburg, Ohio (HATED IT)

[Of Mice and Men] - Olwen, This book was #3 on the previous list you started, so I am replacing it with . . . .

12. Gulliver's Travels


----------



## olwen (Jan 28, 2009)

Next Challenge. Let's have a continuation of the last one. I enjoyed it & I know there are a bunch more such books. Classic titles as in the kind of books that are published by Wordsworth, Penguin, or Modern Library and that we are forced to read in school whether we like them or not.

1. The Odyssey
2. To Kill A Mockingbird
3. Lord of the Flies
4. Great Expectations
5. Jane Eyre
6. Silas Marner
7. Death of a Salesman
8. Animal Farm
9. 1984
10. Farenheit 451
11. Winesburg, Ohio (HATED IT)

[Of Mice and Men] - Olwen, This book was #3 on the previous list you started, so I am replacing it with . . . .

12. Gulliver's Travels

Good eye. I wondered about that. 

So...

13. The Prince - Machiavelli



NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman 
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf


----------



## olwen (Jan 28, 2009)

NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman 
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 28, 2009)

NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman 
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman 
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter
5. The fat womans joke by Fay weldon


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter
5. The fat Woman's Joke by Fay weldon

6. Queen Camilla - Sue Townsend


----------



## frankman (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter
5. The fat Woman's Joke by Fay weldon
6. Queen Camilla - Sue Townsend

7. Outrageous Acts and Everyday Rebellions - Gloria Steinem


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter
5. The fat Woman's Joke by Fay weldon
6. Queen Camilla - Sue Townsend
7. Outrageous Acts and Everyday Rebellions - Gloria Steinem
8. The Temple of My Familiar by Alice walker


----------



## moore2me (Jan 29, 2009)

NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter
5. The fat Woman's Joke by Fay weldon
6. Queen Camilla - Sue Townsend
7. Outrageous Acts and Everyday Rebellions - Gloria Steinem
8. The Temple of My Familiar by Alice walker

9. The Collected Short Stories of Flannery O'Conner


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter
5. The fat Woman's Joke by Fay weldon
6. Queen Camilla - Sue Townsend
7. Outrageous Acts and Everyday Rebellions - Gloria Steinem
8. The Temple of My Familiar by Alice walker
9. The Collected Short Stories of Flannery O'Conner
10. The Ballad of the Sad Café, by Carson McCullers


----------



## olwen (Jan 29, 2009)

NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter
5. The fat Woman's Joke by Fay weldon
6. Queen Camilla - Sue Townsend
7. Outrageous Acts and Everyday Rebellions - Gloria Steinem
8. The Temple of My Familiar by Alice walker
9. The Collected Short Stories of Flannery O'Conner
10. The Ballad of the Sad Café, by Carson McCullers
11. Native Tongue by Suzette Hayden Elgin


----------



## moore2me (Jan 29, 2009)

NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.

1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
3. The Handmaid's Tale by Margaret Atwood
4. Nights at the Circus by Angela Carter
5. The fat Woman's Joke by Fay weldon
6. Queen Camilla - Sue Townsend
7. Outrageous Acts and Everyday Rebellions - Gloria Steinem
8. The Temple of My Familiar by Alice walker
9. The Collected Short Stories of Flannery O'Conner
10. The Ballad of the Sad Café, by Carson McCullers
11. Native Tongue by Suzette Hayden Elgin

12. Short Stories by Shirley Jackson (including the Lottery & the Haunting of Hill House)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 29, 2009)

moore2me said:


> NEXT: Here's a toughie - Feminist Fiction writers or titles, and let feminist = woman writer who kicks ass, not just the kind of women that only women's studies majors would know.
> 
> 1. Herland by Charlotte Perkins Gilman
> 2. Mrs Dalloway by Virginia Woolf
> ...


13. The Shore of Women by Pamela Sargent (feminist sci-fi)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 29, 2009)

Since I nabbed #13, I guess I get to pick the next category.

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)

2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 29, 2009)

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 29, 2009)

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)


----------



## olwen (Jan 29, 2009)

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
5. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A. N. Roquelaure (Anne Rice)


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 29, 2009)

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
5. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A. N. Roquelaure (Anne Rice)
6. Rules of Prey - John Sandford (John Camp)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2009)

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
5. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A. N. Roquelaure (Anne Rice)
6. Rules of Prey - John Sandford (John Camp)

7. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll (Charles Dodgson)


----------



## mergirl (Jan 30, 2009)

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
5. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A. N. Roquelaure (Anne Rice)
6. Rules of Prey - John Sandford (John Camp)
7. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll (Charles Dodgson)
8. Execution Dock by anne perry (Juliet hulme *brick weilding mum murderer*)


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 30, 2009)

Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
5. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A. N. Roquelaure (Anne Rice)
6. Rules of Prey - John Sandford (John Camp)
7. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll (Charles Dodgson)
8. Execution Dock by anne perry (Juliet hulme *brick weilding mum murderer*)
9. The Gift Of The Magi (short story) by O. Henry (William Sydney Porte)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 30, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).
> 
> 1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
> 2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)
> ...


10. The Hunter by Richard Stark (Donald Westlake)


----------



## moore2me (Jan 30, 2009)

Originally Posted by swamptoad 
Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
5. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A. N. Roquelaure (Anne Rice)
6. Rules of Prey - John Sandford (John Camp)
7. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll (Charles Dodgson)
8. Execution Dock by anne perry (Juliet hulme *brick weilding mum murderer*)
9. The Gift Of The Magi (short story) by O. Henry (William Sydney Porte) 

10. The Hunter by Richard Stark (Donald Westlake)

11. The Dragon's Teeth by Ellery Queen. Ellery Queen is the pen name of cousins Frederic Dannay and Manfred Lee (qv), co-authors and founders of Ellery Queen's Mystery Magazine and writers of many mystery novels.


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 31, 2009)

Originally Posted by swamptoad 
Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
5. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A. N. Roquelaure (Anne Rice)
6. Rules of Prey - John Sandford (John Camp)
7. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll (Charles Dodgson)
8. Execution Dock by anne perry (Juliet hulme *brick weilding mum murderer*)
9. The Gift Of The Magi (short story) by O. Henry (William Sydney Porte) 
10. The Hunter by Richard Stark (Donald Westlake)
11. The Dragon's Teeth by Ellery Queen. Ellery Queen (cousins Frederic Dannay and Manfred Lee) 

12. In Death - J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by swamptoad 
Topic: Books by famous authors writing under a pseudonym (including the original author's name, if known).

1. Thinner by Richard Bachman (Stephen King)
2. A Series Of Unfortunate Events by Lemony Snicket ( Daniel Handler)

3. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain (Samuel Clemens)
4. Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan (James Oliver Rigney, Jr.)
5. The Claiming of Sleeping Beauty by A. N. Roquelaure (Anne Rice)
6. Rules of Prey - John Sandford (John Camp)
7. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland by Lewis Carroll (Charles Dodgson)
8. Execution Dock by anne perry (Juliet hulme *brick weilding mum murderer*)
9. The Gift Of The Magi (short story) by O. Henry (William Sydney Porte) 
10. The Hunter by Richard Stark (Donald Westlake)
11. The Dragon's Teeth by Ellery Queen. Ellery Queen (cousins Frederic Dannay and Manfred Lee) 

12. In Death - J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts)

13. Paul Harvey's The Rest of the Story by Paul Harvey (Paul Aurandt, Jr.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner


----------



## mejix (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams


----------



## moore2me (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
__________________


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain

6. Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
6. Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
7. Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neal Hurston


----------



## Mishty (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
6. Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
7. Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neal Hurston
8. Prince Of Tides - Pat Conroy 

God I love Southern Lit!! 
:wubu:


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
6. Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
7. Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neal Hurston
8. Prince Of Tides - Pat Conroy 
9. The Color Purple - Alice Walker


----------



## mejix (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
6. Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
7. Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neal Hurston
8. Prince Of Tides - Pat Conroy
9. The Color Purple - Alice Walker
10. Blood Meridian- Cormac McCarthy


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
6. Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
7. Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neal Hurston
8. Prince Of Tides - Pat Conroy
9. The Color Purple - Alice Walker
10. Blood Meridian- Cormac McCarthy
11. Of Time and the River - thomas Wolfe


----------



## moore2me (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
6. Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
7. Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neal Hurston
8. Prince Of Tides - Pat Conroy
9. The Color Purple - Alice Walker
10. Blood Meridian- Cormac McCarthy
11. Of Time and the River - thomas Wolfe

12. The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

Next Challenge - One of the most popular types of literature worldwide is works from the southern states of American. The largest body of this work was written during the 1940's-1970's (but can go outside this boundary). Name some of the works of Southern Fiction or Plays.

1. The Sound and the Fury by William Faulkner
2. The Confessions of Nat Turner- Wiliam Styron
3. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof - Tennessee Williams
4. A Good Man is Hard to Find (short story)- Flannery O'Connor
5. The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
6. Gone With The Wind - Margaret Mitchell
7. Their Eyes Were Watching God - Zora Neal Hurston
8. Prince Of Tides - Pat Conroy
9. The Color Purple - Alice Walker
10. Blood Meridian- Cormac McCarthy
11. Of Time and the River - thomas Wolfe
12. The Heart is a Lonely Hunter - Carson McCullers
13. Kindred - Octavia Butler

Next topic - (Independent) Graphic Novels

1. Persepolis - Marjane Satrapi


----------



## moore2me (Feb 2, 2009)

Olwen,

Independent graphic novels were not part of the curriculum when I went to school. I am not familiar with what they are. I did goggle then and found them in Wiki, but mostly what I found were comic books like Marvel and DC. I also found references to works like the *League of Extraordinary Gentlemen *and *Iron Man*, but again I really don't think these are novels or independent. 

I am perplexed as to how to answer this thread. I have watched what I think are movies based on graphic comic books. Such works would be *The 300, Sin City*, and *Shoot 'Em Up*. But how about others by Harvey Pekar or illustrations by Frank Franzetta showing Conan the Barbarian, etc.?


----------



## frankman (Feb 2, 2009)

Moore2Me, I took the liberty of organizing your post as to speed the whole thing up a bit, we'll be discussing pictureless books before you know it. You got to roll with the punches...

1. Persepolis - Marjane Satrapi
2. League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - Alan Moore
3. 300 - Frank Miller
4. Sin City - Frank Miller 
5. Shoot 'Em Up - I don't know, can't find it

Here's my eh.. 3 cents worth. And if anyone doubts the validity of graphic novels as a bakers dozen theme, check any one of these out:

6. The Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Kim Deitch
7. Jimmy Corrigan: The Smartest Kid on Earth - Chris Ware
8. Watchmen - Alan Moore


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2009)

Moore2Me, I took the liberty of organizing your post as to speed the whole thing up a bit, we'll be discussing pictureless books before you know it. You got to roll with the punches...

1. Persepolis - Marjane Satrapi
2. League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - Alan Moore
3. 300 - Frank Miller
4. Sin City - Frank Miller 
5. Shoot 'Em Up - I don't know, can't find it

Here's my eh.. 3 cents worth. And if anyone doubts the validity of graphic novels as a bakers dozen theme, check any one of these out:

6. The Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Kim Deitch
7. Jimmy Corrigan: The Smartest Kid on Earth - Chris Ware
8. Watchmen - Alan Moore
9. American Splendor - Harvey Pekar
10. Maus - Art Spiegelman



I didn't think this category would be so much trouble. M2M, Graphic Novels are a legitimate art form. Comic books don't just have to do with superhero themes. There are some that have been elevated to the status of genuine literature because of the subject matter such as Persepolis about the war between Iran and Iraq, American Splendor about the life of an independent comic book writer Harvey Pekar who was close to R. Crumb and Maus which is about Art Spiegelman's fathers time in a german concentration camp. So I added two more important ones.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT: Graphic Novels

1. Persepolis - Marjane Satrapi
2. League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - Alan Moore
3. 300 - Frank Miller
4. Sin City - Frank Miller 
5. Shoot 'Em Up - 
6. The Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Kim Deitch
7. Jimmy Corrigan: The Smartest Kid on Earth - Chris Ware
8. Watchmen - Alan Moore
9. American Splendor - Harvey Pekar
10. Maus - Art Spiegelman
11. Blackmark - Gil Kane and Archie Goodwin


----------



## olwen (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT: Graphic Novels

1. Persepolis - Marjane Satrapi
2. League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - Alan Moore
3. 300 - Frank Miller
4. Sin City - Frank Miller 
5. Shoot 'Em Up - 
6. The Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Kim Deitch
7. Jimmy Corrigan: The Smartest Kid on Earth - Chris Ware
8. Watchmen - Alan Moore
9. American Splendor - Harvey Pekar
10. Maus - Art Spiegelman
11. Blackmark - Gil Kane and Archie Goodwin
12. Ghost World - Daniel Clowes


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT: Graphic Novels

1. Persepolis - Marjane Satrapi
2. League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - Alan Moore
3. 300 - Frank Miller
4. Sin City - Frank Miller 
5. Shoot 'Em Up - 
6. The Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Kim Deitch
7. Jimmy Corrigan: The Smartest Kid on Earth - Chris Ware
8. Watchmen - Alan Moore
9. American Splendor - Harvey Pekar
10. Maus - Art Spiegelman
11. Blackmark - Gil Kane and Archie Goodwin
12. Ghost World - Daniel Clowes
13. Berlin: City of Stones by Jason Lutes 


*NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly*


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell


----------



## moore2me (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell

3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 2, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 3, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos

6. Cross - James Patterson


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos
6. Cross - James Patterson

7. The Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos
6. Cross - James Patterson
7. The Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
8. The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver


----------



## moore2me (Feb 3, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos
6. Cross - James Patterson
7. The Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
8. The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver

9. Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 3, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos
6. Cross - James Patterson
7. The Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
8. The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver
9. Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie

10. LA Confidential - James Ellroy


----------



## olwen (Feb 3, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos
6. Cross - James Patterson
7. The Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
8. The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver
9. Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie
10. LA Confidential - James Ellroy
11. The Grifters - Jim Thompson


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 3, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos
6. Cross - James Patterson
7. The Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
8. The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver
9. Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie
10. LA Confidential - James Ellroy
11. The Grifters - Jim Thompson
12. The Lady Chapel - Candace M. Robb


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 3, 2009)

NEXT: Crime Novels

1. Blood Work - Michael Connelly
2. Book Of The Dead - Patricia Cornwell
3. The Insidious Dr. Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
4. Left to Die - Lisa Jackson
5. The Night Gardener - George Pelecanos
6. Cross - James Patterson
7. The Hound of the Baskervilles - Sir Arthur Conan Doyle
8. The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver
9. Murder on the Orient Express - Agatha Christie
10. LA Confidential - James Ellroy
11. The Grifters - Jim Thompson
12. The Lady Chapel - Candace M. Robb
13. The Gate House - Nelson DeMille


*NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm*


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 4, 2009)

*NEXT: books by John Grisham*

1. The Firm

2. The Rainmaker


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 4, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm

2. The Rainmaker

3. The Painted House


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House

4. A Time To Die


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury
6. The Client


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury
6. The Client

7. The Chamber


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury
6. The Client
7. The Chamber

8. The Last Juror


----------



## moore2me (Feb 5, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury
6. The Client
7. The Chamber
8. The Last Juror

9. The Pelican Brief


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury
6. The Client
7. The Chamber
8. The Last Juror
9. The Pelican Brief
10. The Brethren


----------



## moore2me (Feb 6, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury
6. The Client
7. The Chamber
8. The Last Juror
9. The Pelican Brief
10. The Brethren

11. Playing for Pizza


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury
6. The Client
7. The Chamber
8. The Last Juror
9. The Pelican Brief
10. The Brethren

11. Playing for Pizza
12. The Associate


----------



## moore2me (Feb 6, 2009)

NEXT: books by John Grisham

1. The Firm
2. The Rainmaker
3. A Painted House
4. A Time To Die
5. The Runaway Jury
6. The Client
7. The Chamber
8. The Last Juror
9. The Pelican Brief
10. The Brethren
11. Playing for Pizza
12. The Associate

13. Skipping Chrismas

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 6, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer

2. Persuasion - Jane Austen


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott

I was gonna do this same category but restrict it to the 20th and 21st century. I'm assuming you mean a british writer from any century.

4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 6, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
6. Paradise Lost - John Milton


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 6, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
6. Paradise Lost - John Milton
7. Animal Farm - George Orwell


----------



## olwen (Feb 6, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
6. Paradise Lost - John Milton
7. Animal Farm - George Orwell
8. Brave New World - Aldous Huxley


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 7, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
6. Paradise Lost - John Milton
7. Animal Farm - George Orwell
8. Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
9. _The Mousetrap (stage play)_- Agathie Christie


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
6. Paradise Lost - John Milton
7. Animal Farm - George Orwell
8. Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
9. _The Mousetrap (stage play)_- Agathie Christie
10. The Lord of the Rings trilogy - J. R. R. Tolkein


----------



## moore2me (Feb 7, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
6. Paradise Lost - John Milton
7. Animal Farm - George Orwell
8. Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
9. The Mousetrap (stage play)- Agathie Christie
10. The Lord of the Rings trilogy - J. R. R. Tolkein

11. Frankenstein - Mary Shelley


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
6. Paradise Lost - John Milton
7. Animal Farm - George Orwell
8. Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
9. The Mousetrap (stage play)- Agathie Christie
10. The Lord of the Rings trilogy - J. R. R. Tolkein

11. Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
12. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - Roald Dahl


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 7, 2009)

Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.

1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
3. Waverley - Walter Scott
4. Amsterdam - Ian McEwan
5. The Pickwick Papers - Charles Dickens
6. Paradise Lost - John Milton
7. Animal Farm - George Orwell
8. Brave New World - Aldous Huxley
9. The Mousetrap (stage play)- Agathie Christie
10. The Lord of the Rings trilogy - J. R. R. Tolkein
11. Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
12. Charlie and the Chocolate Factory - Roald Dahl
13. Romeo and Juliet - William Shakespeare

Next category: Hmmm, I'm not gonna lie. I've never been much of a reader. This category is books you were required to read for a class in high school or college (other than the textbook).

1. The Scarlet Letter - Nathaniel Hawthorne


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

mulrooney13 said:


> Next challenge - British Lit. Name a book, play, epic poem, or other famous written work that was written in the British Isles or by a native Brit.
> 
> 1. Cantebury Tales - Chaucer
> 2. Persuasion - Jane Austen
> ...



We've already done that category (post #75 in this thread) and frankly another round of penguin and wordsworth classics is gonna make me hurl pulp chunks. 

NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 7, 2009)

NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary

2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey


----------



## olwen (Feb 7, 2009)

NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett


----------



## mulrooney13 (Feb 8, 2009)

olwen said:


> We've already done that category (post #75 in this thread) and frankly another round of penguin and wordsworth classics is gonna make me hurl pulp chunks.
> 
> NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)
> 
> 1. Laura by Vera Caspary



Oh wow, you're right. Didn't even notice that. My bad.


----------



## Esther (Feb 8, 2009)

NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett


4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain


----------



## olwen (Feb 8, 2009)

NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
5. The Blackbirder - Dorothy B. Hughes


----------



## moore2me (Feb 9, 2009)

NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
5. The Blackbirder - Dorothy B. Hughes

6. Tarzan of the Apes - Edgar Rice Burroughs


----------



## olwen (Feb 9, 2009)

NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
5. The Blackbirder - Dorothy B. Hughes
6. Tarzan of the Apes - Edgar Rice Burroughs
7. the Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 10, 2009)

NEXT Category: Pulp fiction, as in dime store novels from the early half of the 20th century any genre (western, detective, femme fetale, romance, ect)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
5. The Blackbirder - Dorothy B. Hughes
6. Tarzan of the Apes - Edgar Rice Burroughs
7. the Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler

8. Little House on the Prairie (Series) - Laura Ingalls Wilder


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2009)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
5. The Blackbirder - Dorothy B. Hughes
6. Tarzan of the Apes - Edgar Rice Burroughs
7. the Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
8. Little House on the Prairie (Series) - Laura Ingalls Wilder

9. Conan the Barbarian - Robert Howard


----------



## olwen (Feb 11, 2009)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
5. The Blackbirder - Dorothy B. Hughes
6. Tarzan of the Apes - Edgar Rice Burroughs
7. the Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
8. Little House on the Prairie (Series) - Laura Ingalls Wilder
9. Conan the Barbarian - Robert Howard
10. Odd Girl Out - Anne Bannon
11. The Girls in 3-B - Valerie Taylor


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2009)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
5. The Blackbirder - Dorothy B. Hughes
6. Tarzan of the Apes - Edgar Rice Burroughs
7. the Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
8. Little House on the Prairie (Series) - Laura Ingalls Wilder
9. Conan the Barbarian - Robert Howard
10. Odd Girl Out - Anne Bannon
11. The Girls in 3-B - Valerie Taylor

12. The Trail of Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

1. Laura by Vera Caspary
2. Riders of the Purple Sage - Zane Grey
3. The Glass Key - Dashiell Hammett
4. Double Indemnity - James M. Cain
5. The Blackbirder - Dorothy B. Hughes
6. Tarzan of the Apes - Edgar Rice Burroughs
7. the Big Sleep - Raymond Chandler
8. Little House on the Prairie (Series) - Laura Ingalls Wilder
9. Conan the Barbarian - Robert Howard
10. Odd Girl Out - Anne Bannon
11. The Girls in 3-B - Valerie Taylor

12. The Trail of Fu Manchu - Sax Rohmer
13. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


*NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity*


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 13, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 13, 2009)

BBW Betty said:


> NEXT: Fables
> 
> 1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
> 2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race


3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves

5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 13, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves
5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health

6. The Fox and The Grapes - It is easy to despise what you can not get


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 13, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves
5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health
6. The Fox and The Grapes - It is easy to despise what you can not get

7. The Five Chinese Brothers - Everyone has a value even if it's not obvious at first


----------



## Esther (Feb 14, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves
5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health
6. The Fox and The Grapes - It is easy to despise what you can not get
7. The Five Chinese Brothers - Everyone has a value even if it's not obvious at first
8. The Werewolf - Angela Carter. (This one is an amazing rewriting, you can find it online.)


----------



## moore2me (Feb 14, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves
5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health
6. The Fox and The Grapes - It is easy to despise what you can not get
7. The Five Chinese Brothers - Everyone has a value even if it's not obvious at first
8. The Werewolf - Angela Carter. (This one is an amazing rewriting, you can find it online.)

9. The Ant and the Grasshopper -


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 14, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves
5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health
6. The Fox and The Grapes - It is easy to despise what you can not get
7. The Five Chinese Brothers - Everyone has a value even if it's not obvious at first
8. The Werewolf - Angela Carter. (This one is an amazing rewriting, you can find it online.)

9. The Ant and the Grasshopper -
10. The Crimson Candle - Ambrose Bierce


----------



## moore2me (Feb 14, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves
5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health
6. The Fox and The Grapes - It is easy to despise what you can not get
7. The Five Chinese Brothers - Everyone has a value even if it's not obvious at first
8. The Werewolf - Angela Carter. (This one is an amazing rewriting, you can find it online.)
9. The Ant and the Grasshopper -
10. The Crimson Candle - Ambrose Bierce
11. The Emperor's New Clothes


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

NEXT: Fables

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves
5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health
6. The Fox and The Grapes - It is easy to despise what you can not get
7. The Five Chinese Brothers - Everyone has a value even if it's not obvious at first
8. The Werewolf - Angela Carter. (This one is an amazing rewriting, you can find it online.)
9. The Ant and the Grasshopper -
10. The Crimson Candle - Ambrose Bierce
11. The Emperor's New Clothes
12. The Mouse, The Bird, and The Sausage - The Grimm Brothers - Stick to what you know how to do best


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2009)

1. Stone Soup - The Grimm Brothers - fable is about cooperation and scarcity
2. The Tortoise and the Hare - Aesop - Slow and steady wins the race 
3. The Boy Who Cried Wolf - Aesop - there is no believing a liar, even when they tell the truth
4. The Lion and the Mouse - Aesop - Even the weak and small may be of help to those much mightier than themselves
5.The Lady (or Man) Who Rescues a Frozen, Sick Snake, Nurses It Back To Health
6. The Fox and The Grapes - It is easy to despise what you can not get
7. The Five Chinese Brothers - Everyone has a value even if it's not obvious at first
8. The Werewolf - Angela Carter. (This one is an amazing rewriting, you can find it online.)
9. The Ant and the Grasshopper -
10. The Crimson Candle - Ambrose Bierce
11. The Emperor's New Clothes
12. The Mouse, The Bird, and The Sausage - The Grimm Brothers - Stick to what you know how to do best

13. The Thirsty Crow Who Filled Up A Vessel With a Small Amount of Water With Stones So He Could Drink From It

=========================================================

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck

2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck

2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald
4. Living History - Hillary Clinton


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald
4. Living History - Hillary Clinton

5. Like A Lampshade In A Whorehouse - Phyllis Diller


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald
4. Living History - Hillary Clinton
5. Like A Lampshade In A Whorehouse - Phyllis Diller

6. Chuck Reducks - Chuck Jones


----------



## mergirl (Feb 16, 2009)

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald
4. Living History - Hillary Clinton
5. Like A Lampshade In A Whorehouse - Phyllis Diller
6. Chuck Reducks - Chuck Jones
7. Dear Fattie -Dawn French


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald
4. Living History - Hillary Clinton
5. Like A Lampshade In A Whorehouse - Phyllis Diller
6. Chuck Reducks - Chuck Jones
7. Dear Fattie -Dawn French
8. Flock: The Autobiography of a Multiple Personality by Joan Frances Casey


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 16, 2009)

Letters from Marquis de Sade


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald
4. Living History - Hillary Clinton
5. Like A Lampshade In A Whorehouse - Phyllis Diller
6. Chuck Reducks - Chuck Jones
7. Dear Fattie -Dawn French
8. Flock: The Autobiography of a Multiple Personality by Joan Frances Casey
9. The Marquis de Sade: A Life - Neil Schaeffer
10. Up from History: The Life of Booker T. Washington - Robert J. Norrell


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald
4. Living History - Hillary Clinton
5. Like A Lampshade In A Whorehouse - Phyllis Diller
6. Chuck Reducks - Chuck Jones
7. Dear Fattie -Dawn French
8. Flock: The Autobiography of a Multiple Personality by Joan Frances Casey
9. The Marquis de Sade: A Life - Neil Schaeffer
10. Up from History: The Life of Booker T. Washington - Robert J. Norrell

11. Say Goodnight Gracie: The Story of George Burns & Gracie Allan - by George Burns


----------



## moore2me (Feb 16, 2009)

Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.

1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
3. The Informant: A True Story - Kurt Eichenwald
4. Living History - Hillary Clinton
5. Like A Lampshade In A Whorehouse - Phyllis Diller
6. Chuck Reducks - Chuck Jones
7. Dear Fattie -Dawn French
8. Flock: The Autobiography of a Multiple Personality by Joan Frances Casey
9. The Marquis de Sade: A Life - Neil Schaeffer
10. Up from History: The Life of Booker T. Washington - Robert J. Norrell
11. Say Goodnight Gracie: The Story of George Burns & Gracie Allan - by George Burns

12. If I Did It - OJ Simpson (and a ghost writer) . . . . .and yes, I believe he did it.


----------



## grandecafe1 (Feb 16, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Next Challenge - Autobiographies or Biographies.
> 
> 1. The Grass Is Always Greener Under the Septic Tank - Erma Bombeck
> 2. That's Not All, Folks - Mel Blanc
> ...



13. Dreams from My Father - Barack Obama
===============================================

Next Challenge: books that that refer to flowers or floral
1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews


----------



## QtPatooti (Feb 16, 2009)

Next Challenge: books that that refer to flowers or floral
1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: books that that refer to flowers or floral
1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes


----------



## moore2me (Feb 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: books that that refer to flowers or floral
1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes

4. Rose Red - Stephen King


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 17, 2009)

Next Challenge: books that that refer to flowers or floral
1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King

5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 17, 2009)

Books that that refer to flowers or floral

1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King
5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)
6. Purple Hibiscus -Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Feb 17, 2009)

Books that refer to flowers or floral

1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King
5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)
6. Purple Hibiscus -Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
7. The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky


----------



## olwen (Feb 17, 2009)

Books that refer to flowers or floral

1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King
5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)
6. Purple Hibiscus -Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
7. The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
8. The Name of the Rose - Umberto Eco


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 18, 2009)

Books that refer to flowers or floral

1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King
5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)
6. Purple Hibiscus -Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
7. The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
8. The Name of the Rose - Umberto Eco

9. Frankenstein Doesn't Plant Petunias - Debbie Dadey and Marcia Jones


----------



## moore2me (Feb 18, 2009)

Books that refer to flowers or floral

1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King
5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)
6. Purple Hibiscus -Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
7. The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
8. The Name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
9. Frankenstein Doesn't Plant Petunias - Debbie Dadey and Marcia Jones

10. Daisy Miller - Henry James


----------



## olwen (Feb 18, 2009)

Books that refer to flowers or floral

1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King
5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)
6. Purple Hibiscus -Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
7. The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
8. The Name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
9. Frankenstein Doesn't Plant Petunias - Debbie Dadey and Marcia Jones
10. Daisy Miller - Henry James
11. The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy


----------



## moore2me (Feb 18, 2009)

Books that refer to flowers or floral

1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King
5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)
6. Purple Hibiscus -Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
7. The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
8. The Name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
9. Frankenstein Doesn't Plant Petunias - Debbie Dadey and Marcia Jones
10. Daisy Miller - Henry James
11. The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
12. Inside Daisy Clover - Gavin Lambert


----------



## olwen (Feb 19, 2009)

Books that refer to flowers or floral

1. Petals in the Wind - V.C. Andrews
2. White Oleander - Janet Fitch
3. Flowers for Algernon -- Daniel Keyes
4. Rose Red - Stephen King
5. Flowers in the Attic - V. C. Andrews. (Amazing how she keeps writing books even after dying about 20 years ago)
6. Purple Hibiscus -Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie
7. The Perks of Being a Wallflower - Stephen Chbosky
8. The Name of the Rose - Umberto Eco
9. Frankenstein Doesn't Plant Petunias - Debbie Dadey and Marcia Jones
10. Daisy Miller - Henry James
11. The Black Dahlia - James Ellroy
12. Inside Daisy Clover - Gavin Lambert
13. My Secret Garden - Nancy Friday

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 19, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume[/quote]
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 19, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll


----------



## mergirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 19, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence

5. Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger


----------



## moore2me (Feb 19, 2009)

PamelaLois said:


> Next: Banned books - any genre
> 
> 1. Forever - Judy Blume
> 2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
> ...



6. Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler


----------



## olwen (Feb 20, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence
5. Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger
6. Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler
7. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 20, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence
5. Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger
6. Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler
7. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury

8. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee


----------



## moore2me (Feb 20, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence
5. Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger
6. Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler
7. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
8. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee

9. The Anarchist Cookbook - The Jolly Roger


----------



## Esther (Feb 20, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence
5. Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger
6. Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler
7. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
8. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
9. The Anarchist Cookbook - The Jolly Roger
10. Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain


----------



## moore2me (Feb 20, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence
5. Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger
6. Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler
7. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
8. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
9. The Anarchist Cookbook - The Jolly Roger
10. Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain

11. Final Exit - Derek Humphrey


----------



## Esther (Feb 20, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence
5. Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger
6. Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler
7. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
8. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
9. The Anarchist Cookbook - The Jolly Roger
10. Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
11. Final Exit - Derek Humphrey
12. 120 Days of Sodom - Marquis de Sade


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 21, 2009)

Next: Banned books - any genre

1. Forever - Judy Blume
2. Satanic Verses by Salman Rushdie
3. Alice's Adventures in Wonderland - Lewis Carroll
4. Lady Chatterleys lover- D.H Laurence
5. Catcher in the Rye - J.D. Salinger
6. Mein Kampf - Adolf Hitler
7. Fahrenheit 451 - Ray Bradbury
8. To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
9. The Anarchist Cookbook - The Jolly Roger
10. Adventures of Huckleberry Finn - Mark Twain
11. Final Exit - Derek Humphrey
12. 120 Days of Sodom - Marquis de Sade

13. Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced your life.

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - I wanted to be a Veterinarian because of his books. Didn't get there, but I do work with animals now.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - I wanted to be a Veterinarian because of his books. Didn't get there, but I do work with animals now.

2. *The Bible*, King James Version. My parents raised their children (myself included) in strict Southern Baptist tradition. For the first 18 years of my life, church Bible study was a constant - at least three times a week. The influence, well, it was an absolute requirement of the parental units, so it kept me out of harm's way. Secondly, Bible study was a positive influence in my upbringing - it kept me out of reform school and beer joints.


----------



## Esther (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - I wanted to be a Veterinarian because of his books. Didn't get there, but I do work with animals now.
2. The Bible, King James Version. My parents raised their children (myself included) in strict Southern Baptist tradition. For the first 18 years of my life, church Bible study was a constant - at least three times a week. The influence, well, it was an absolute requirement of the parental units, so it kept me out of harm's way. Secondly, Bible study was a positive influence in my upbringing - it kept me out of reform school and beer joints.

3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien - I first read this when I was a kid, and have since read it over and over again. Although it is not a "science-fiction" book, it sparked a love of _speculative_ fiction in me - anything even remotely sci-fi or fantasy - which has lasted a lifetime. I also believe this book is what got me interested in literature in general, which subsequently sent me down the path of becoming an English Major.


----------



## olwen (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - I wanted to be a Veterinarian because of his books. Didn't get there, but I do work with animals now.
2. The Bible, King James Version. My parents raised their children (myself included) in strict Southern Baptist tradition. For the first 18 years of my life, church Bible study was a constant - at least three times a week. The influence, well, it was an absolute requirement of the parental units, so it kept me out of harm's way. Secondly, Bible study was a positive influence in my upbringing - it kept me out of reform school and beer joints.

3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien - I first read this when I was a kid, and have since read it over and over again. Although it is not a "science-fiction" book, it sparked a love of _speculative_ fiction in me - anything even remotely sci-fi or fantasy - which has lasted a lifetime. I also believe this book is what got me interested in literature in general, which subsequently sent me down the path of becoming an English Major.

4. Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler - I read this book in high school in one sitting, and I was blown away by it. It was the first sci-fi book that I had read where a black woman's voice was present. I just had no idea that other black women were interested in the genre and it made me feel less alone. It also made me feel like there was a chance that I could succeed as a sci-fi writer if I wanted to start doing that. I never did write any sci-fi stories, but if I had I wouldn't have been afraid to try to sell those stories because of her. I was really sad when she died.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 21, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott 
2. The Bible, King James Version.
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien 

4. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 - I worked with this very thick set of federal workplace requirements for over twenty years. It took training and study on my part to understand most of them, but I became pretty good at working with them and helping others do the same. Plus, the job paid my bills for a long time.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 22, 2009)

Fixed to add Moore's post in the correct order


Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - I wanted to be a Veterinarian because of his books. Didn't get there, but I do work with animals now.
2. The Bible, King James Version. My parents raised their children (myself included) in strict Southern Baptist tradition. For the first 18 years of my life, church Bible study was a constant - at least three times a week. The influence, well, it was an absolute requirement of the parental units, so it kept me out of harm's way. Secondly, Bible study was a positive influence in my upbringing - it kept me out of reform school and beer joints.

3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien - I first read this when I was a kid, and have since read it over and over again. Although it is not a "science-fiction" book, it sparked a love of _speculative_ fiction in me - anything even remotely sci-fi or fantasy - which has lasted a lifetime. I also believe this book is what got me interested in literature in general, which subsequently sent me down the path of becoming an English Major.

4. Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler - I read this book in high school in one sitting, and I was blown away by it. It was the first sci-fi book that I had read where a black woman's voice was present. I just had no idea that other black women were interested in the genre and it made me feel less alone. It also made me feel like there was a chance that I could succeed as a sci-fi writer if I wanted to start doing that. I never did write any sci-fi stories, but if I had I wouldn't have been afraid to try to sell those stories because of her. I was really sad when she died.

5. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 - I worked with this thick set of federal workplace requirements for over 20 years. It took training and study on my part to understand most of them, but I became pretty good at working with them and helping others to do the same. Plus, the job paid my bills for a very long time


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott 
2. The Bible, King James Version.
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien 
4. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 

5. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger: I see myself as being kinda depressed like Seymour, neurotic and hermit-y like Buddy, and quirky like Teddy. It made me realize that (for better or for worse) there were other people like me out there...if only in fiction.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott
2. The Bible, King James Version.
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien
4. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910
5. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger

6. All I Need To Know I Learned In Kindergarten - Robert Fulghum ... This book just put the world into a unique perspective for me when I read it. It's a great book about all sorts of things big or small. I think this book, in some sort of way, motivated me to take a more creative, unique viewpoint of my everyday occurrences. And I am thankful for reading this book. :happy:


----------



## olwen (Feb 22, 2009)

Fixed to add all post in the correct order


Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. *All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott* - I wanted to be a Veterinarian because of his books. Didn't get there, but I do work with animals now.

2.* The Bible, King James Version.* My parents raised their children (myself included) in strict Southern Baptist tradition. For the first 18 years of my life, church Bible study was a constant - at least three times a week. The influence, well, it was an absolute requirement of the parental units, so it kept me out of harm's way. Secondly, Bible study was a positive influence in my upbringing - it kept me out of reform school and beer joints.

3. *Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien* - I first read this when I was a kid, and have since read it over and over again. Although it is not a "science-fiction" book, it sparked a love of _speculative_ fiction in me - anything even remotely sci-fi or fantasy - which has lasted a lifetime. I also believe this book is what got me interested in literature in general, which subsequently sent me down the path of becoming an English Major.

4. *Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler* - I read this book in high school in one sitting, and I was blown away by it. It was the first sci-fi book that I had read where a black woman's voice was present. I just had no idea that other black women were interested in the genre and it made me feel less alone. It also made me feel like there was a chance that I could succeed as a sci-fi writer if I wanted to start doing that. I never did write any sci-fi stories, but if I had I wouldn't have been afraid to try to sell those stories because of her. I was really sad when she died.

5. *29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910* - I worked with this thick set of federal workplace requirements for over 20 years. It took training and study on my part to understand most of them, but I became pretty good at working with them and helping others to do the same. Plus, the job paid my bills for a very long time

6. *Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger*: I see myself as being kinda depressed like Seymour, neurotic and hermit-y like Buddy, and quirky like Teddy. It made me realize that (for better or for worse) there were other people like me out there...if only in fiction.

7. * All I Need To Know I Learned In Kindergarten - Robert Fulghum* ... This book just put the world into a unique perspective for me when I read it. It's a great book about all sorts of things big or small. I think this book, in some sort of way, motivated me to take a more creative, unique viewpoint of my everyday occurrences. And I am thankful for reading this book. :happy:


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 22, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - 
2. The Bible, King James Version. 
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien -
4. Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler - 
5. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 - 
6. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
7. All I Need To Know I Learned In Kindergarten 

8. Are you There God? It's Me, Margaret - Judy Blume - I read this book in Junior High school, at a time when peer pressure is at a high point. This book helped me see that it is okay to be different.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - 
2. The Bible, King James Version. 
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien -
4. Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler - 
5. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 - 
6. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
7. All I Need To Know I Learned In Kindergarten 
8. Are you There God? It's Me, Margaret - Judy Blume - I read this book in Junior High school, at a time when peer pressure is at a high point. This book helped me see that it is okay to be different.
9.The Colour Purple-Alice Walker. I learned about the bond between women and seeing the character ceilie grow into someone strong, dignified and beautiful after the terrible things she went through made me realise that there is hope for us all to grow into something kinna good no matter what we go through.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 25, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - 
2. The Bible, King James Version. 
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien -
4. Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler - 
5. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 - 
6. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
7. All I Need To Know I Learned In Kindergarten 
8. Are you There God? It's Me, Margaret 
9.The Colour Purple-Alice Walker. 

10. Shelia Levine is Dead and Living in New York. (Written by Gail Parent) I read this book when in high school and it helped me to see I wasn't the only one going thru the problems of a fat girl. Shelia was suffering too, but she had a sense of humor and gave as good as she got. The book was very empowering. The book is out of print now, but Ms. Parent writes comedy for Tracey Ulman.


----------



## mariac1966 (Feb 25, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott - 
2. The Bible, King James Version. 
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien -
4. Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler - 
5. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 - 
6. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
7. All I Need To Know I Learned In Kindergarten 
8. Are you There God? It's Me, Margaret 
9.The Colour Purple-Alice Walker. 
10. Shelia Levine is Dead and Living in New York. (Written by Gail Parent) 

11. Woman Thou Art Loosed - Bishop T.D. Jakes - This book helped me through my struggles of being mentally and physically abused


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott -
2. The Bible, King James Version.
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien -
4. Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler -
5. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 -
6. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
7. All I Need To Know I Learned In Kindergarten
8. Are you There God? It's Me, Margaret
9.The Colour Purple-Alice Walker.
10. Shelia Levine is Dead and Living in New York. (Written by Gail Parent)
11. Woman Thou Art Loosed - Bishop T.D. Jakes

12. The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas
I had no idea what to expect when I read this at a very young age, but I remember being incapable of putting it down. I kept it with me, marathoned it whenever I could. It was the first time in my life I had read something that ended so perfectly - that built and composed itself into this enormous, sprawling tapestry that pulled itself together in a myriad of mind-boggling ways, all those loose threads pulling in tight and the final plan presenting itself in an epic conclusion. This book, along with two others - The Brothers Karamazov and 1984 - are what made me want to be a writer, and as it stands I am now shopping around my first book.


----------



## olwen (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Title of a book that had a major influence on your life, author, and how or why it influenced you

1. All Creatures Great and Small - James Herriott -
2. The Bible, King James Version.
3. Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH - Robert C. O'Brien -
4. Clay's Ark by Octavia Butler -
5. 29 Code of Federal Regulations 1910 -
6. Nine Stories - J.D. Salinger
7. All I Need To Know I Learned In Kindergarten
8. Are you There God? It's Me, Margaret
9.The Colour Purple-Alice Walker.
10. Shelia Levine is Dead and Living in New York. (Written by Gail Parent)
11. Woman Thou Art Loosed - Bishop T.D. Jakes
12. The Count of Monte Cristo - Alexandre Dumas

13. The Alchemist - Paulo Coehlo 
This book is amazing. It's about a boy who is trying to follow his heart. It's his process that sticks with you...He learns his personal destiny and how to follow thru, read the signs and make it happen. This book has jump started my own journey. Once I started thinking about the stuff I wanted, things started falling into place, and it only took a small step. Had I not read this book, I'd still be wringing my hands over what to do with my life. I haven't figured it out 100%, but I feel I'm on my way thanks to this book. I think everyone should read it.


*Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year*

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.

2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.
2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.
3.Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.

2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.

3. The Yearling, by Marjorie Rawlings, Pulitzer Prize for fiction in 1939.


----------



## olwen (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.
2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.
3. The Yearling, by Marjorie Rawlings, Pulitzer Prize for fiction in 1939.
4. Midnight's Children by Salmon Rusdie - Booker Prize winner, 1981


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 5, 2009)

Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.
2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.
3. The Yearling, by Marjorie Rawlings, Pulitzer Prize for fiction in 1939.

4. Pinduli, by Janelle Cannon, ASPCA Henry Bergh Children's Book Award winner (If you have kids who love animals, her books are fabulous, the illustrations are glorious)2004


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.
2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.
3. The Yearling, by Marjorie Rawlings, Pulitzer Prize for fiction in 1939.
4. Pinduli, by Janelle Cannon, ASPCA Henry Bergh Children's Book Award winner (If you have kids who love animals, her books are fabulous, the illustrations are glorious)2004[/quote]


5. Stone Diaries, Carol Shields -Governor General Award (Canada)


----------



## moore2me (Mar 6, 2009)

Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.
2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.
3. The Yearling, by Marjorie Rawlings, Pulitzer Prize for fiction in 1939.
4. Pinduli, by Janelle Cannon, ASPCA Henry Bergh Children's Book Award winner (If you have kids who love animals, her books are fabulous, the illustrations are glorious)
5. Stone Diaries, Carol Shields -Governor General Award (Canada)

6. Angela's Ashes by Frank McCourt. He received the Pulitzer Prize (1997) and National Book Critics Circle Award (1996) for this book, the memoirs of his boyhood.


----------



## olwen (Mar 7, 2009)

Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.
2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.
3. The Yearling, by Marjorie Rawlings, Pulitzer Prize for fiction in 1939.
4. Pinduli, by Janelle Cannon, ASPCA Henry Bergh Children's Book Award winner (If you have kids who love animals, her books are fabulous, the illustrations are glorious)
5. Stone Diaries, Carol Shields -Governor General Award (Canada)
6. Angela's Ashes by Frank McCourt. He received the Pulitzer Prize (1997) and National Book Critics Circle Award (1996) for this book, the memoirs of his boyhood.

7. John Adams by David McCollough - Winner of the 2002 Pulitzer Prize for Biography.


----------



## moore2me (Mar 8, 2009)

Next Category: Prize winning books, title, author, prize and year

1. The Yiddish Policeman's Union by Michael Chabon - Hugo Award for best novel 2008.
2. DeNiro's Game by Rawi Hage - Winner of the International IMPAC Dublin Literary Award 2006.
3. The Yearling, by Marjorie Rawlings, Pulitzer Prize for fiction in 1939.
4. Pinduli, by Janelle Cannon, ASPCA Henry Bergh Children's Book Award winner (If you have kids who love animals, her books are fabulous, the illustrations are glorious)
5. Stone Diaries, Carol Shields -Governor General Award (Canada)
6. Angela's Ashes by Frank McCourt. He received the Pulitzer Prize (1997) and National Book Critics Circle Award (1996) for this book, the memoirs of his boyhood.
7. John Adams by David McCollough - Winner of the 2002 Pulitzer Prize for Biography.

8. Larry Jeff McMurtry - Pulitzer Prize-Fiction - 1985 novel Lonesome Dove


----------

